# US Senate Aggressively Moves On Gun Sale Restrictions



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

> *US Senate Aggressively Moves
> On Gun Sale Restrictions ​**...NEWS YOU WON'T FIND IN THE MAIN STREAM MEDIA*​
> Dear Human Events Reader,
> *This is taken from Senate.gov - the website of the Senate of the United States of America:*Tuesday, April 21, 2009
> ...





> *Why the focus on Gun Shows? Because these are transactions by private citizens. *So even if you are thinking "I don't go to gun shows" you are a target if you are a gun owner.
> How will you protect your right to leave your guns to someone in your will? How will you protect your right to give a .22 to your son for his 16th birthday? Are you prepared to lose the right to give a revolver to your daughter to protect her home? If your wife takes up your side-by-side to protect against an intruder, threatening her in your own home, will she be the criminal because the gun did not belong to her and it was illegally transferred? (Can you picture this on TV: "Mrs. Harris - did the gun belong to you?" "Well actually, it's my husband's." "So you admit that you had a gun that was never legally transferred to you, is that correct?")
> Senator Lautenberg mentions the 'gun lobby' in Washington. So without the gun lobby in Washington, D.C. we would lose our 2nd Amendment rights!
> Who is the gun lobby? You are!


The NRA is offering a membership discount for Human Events readers here:

Official NRA online Membership Applications and Donations

But there are other threads here in which you can get an NRA membership for free.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Not one Republican sponsor, and notice Kirsten Gillibrand is stroking the Democratic leadership to get her liberal wings.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Would this basically require one going to a firearms dealer similar to how if I brought a gun off of gunbroker and got it shipped to the gun store?

Either way it is stupid. It would prevent me from legally "giving" a gun to a family member with an FID or vice versa in an emergency.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Am I the only person who thinks that maybe....just maybe, BRAIN CANCER should be a disqualifier to serve in congress??? Hey Ted, you're not thinking clearly. Just fucking resign already.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

or die


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have read books against gun control, read stuff from the NRA, etc.

I have made this determination. If they really cared about "gun control" the current laws on the books would be enforced. 

The only reason for creating new BS laws and not relaxing current BS restrictions here in MA is for "power" reasons. Also to say hey I passed this useless new set of gun laws! I also cut the local PD down to half a guy who only works on Sundays if the Red Sox Aren't playing.

What kind of clustermess is this state? Enough is enough no more stupid gun laws that no one will understand.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

How do you chop down a tree? One swing at a time.

How do you end gun ownership? One law at a time.

How many of our bosses jump on board every time they want a photo op for gun control? 

The end of gun ownership is comming. How many people in this state voted for the "Cadilac Man" because he told us what we wanted to hear even when we knew he was full of shit.

Also lets ask ourselves how many unions back these liberal democrats?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

BB-59 said:


> How do you end gun ownership? One law at a time.


The death of human liberty is almost always a death by a thousand cuts, after which the populus turns around and says "When the hell did that happen? I never supported this!".



> "The American people will never knowingly adopt socialism, but under the name of liberalism they will adopt every fragment of the socialist program until one day America will be a socialist nation without ever knowing how it happened." -Norman Thomas, U.S. Socialist Party Presidential nominee, 1928, 1932, 1936, 1940, 1944, & 1948.


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

The honorable senator from New York can kiss her NRA support and A rating goodbye after this, quite a 360 on her part


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

EH466 said:


> The honorable senator from New York can kiss her NRA support and A rating goodbye after this, quite a 360 on her part


Some people would call her a sleeper agent, others a legend that nobody suspected.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Everyone has it wrong! These gun laws will save lives!.............. 

Its like the Maginot Line. A great fortification. Too bad the Germans just went around it. If only the current gun laws were enforced.

Keep ignoring the obvious. This will not change anything. The gun show loop hole does not exist mainly because its pretty much a gun shop at a gun show with all the background checks set-up usually.

It is comical to think that criminals will frequent gun shows like they are going to Costco or Sam's Club to buy food for a BBQ.


----------

